# Vapour Mountain: VM4 for everyone!



## Oupa (23/11/15)

It gives us great pleasure to announce that our top seller *VM4* is now also available in *0mg* and *3mg*, across the board in 10ml, 30ml and 100ml bottles.

Then for our *VM4 Special Reserve - Oak Aged* connoisseurs, we are happy to inform you that we have a batch sitting on wood currently and it should be bottled and ready to go on 1 December 2015! We will be releasing *0mg*, *3mg* and *6mg* on 1 December and *12mg* a week later. Please keep in mind that our Special Reserve is Oak Aged and as is the case with any proper Reserve, it is meticulously made in small batches and available only for a limited time with limited stock. Do not miss out!​



It does not stop there.... 6 months ago we also had a special batch of menthol blend sitting on Oak for 2 weeks. *ICE Special Reserve* is our highly acclaimed Menthol Ice recipe with a dash of our own proprietary NET added. The natural tobacco extract along with the Oak integration will just leave a slight woody tobacco tingle in the mouth and throat on exhale without distracting from the refined Menthol smoothness. This batch is very small, *steeped for 6 months* and available in *6mg* and *12mg* only. Menthol connoisseurs watch this space! To be released on 1 December...​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jakey (23/11/15)

AMAZING! thaks @Oupa


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Awesome @Oupa

Been waiting long for this!

Put me down for VM4 Special Reserve - Oak Aged 12mg
AND
ICE Special Reserve 12mg

If this is possible 

Take my money!
Can I pay you now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n00b13 (23/11/15)

Can we pre-order? I want I want I want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (23/11/15)

Oupa I'm a happy man now. Been wanting that VM4 Reserve in 3mg badly. Yes how can we pre-order some


----------



## Andre (23/11/15)

Same order here as @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (23/11/15)

Although it will only be small batch releases, we estimate that there should be enough to last at least a week or two. So to make sure everyone has a fair chance we will load the exact number of bottles available on the website and announce exactly when it will go live. We are also thinking of limiting the Special Reserve to 2 bottles per customer for now...

Also rest assured that we will have a more regular release interval of our Special Reserve going forward, at least 1 batch every month or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa (30/11/15)

*1 Day until this drops!*

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/11/15)

Oupa said:


> Although it will only be small batch releases, we estimate that there should be enough to last at least a week or two. So to make sure everyone has a fair chance we will load the exact number of bottles available on the website and announce exactly when it will go live. *We are also thinking of limiting the Special Reserve to 2 bottles per customer for now...*
> 
> Also rest assured that we will have a more regular release interval of our Special Reserve going forward, at least 1 batch every month or two.


@Oupa, 3 new accounts registered and credit card in hand.......
So is it going to be up from midnight tonight????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/12/15)

Where do I find the 100ml option for VM4?

EDIT: Nevermind, found it *facepalm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lushen (1/12/15)

@Oupa Is it all sold out already?


----------



## n00b13 (1/12/15)

Just ordered 100ml!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (1/12/15)

Apologies for creating unplanned anticipation  Our labels will arrive later this week, but we have a few left from the previous Reserve batch.

So we are going ahead with loading of some of the stock on the website this afternoon.

We will go live by 18:00. Get them here then: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-specialreserve/


----------



## n00b13 (1/12/15)

Crap, I bought the wrong one. 
Oh well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (1/12/15)

DONE!!! NOM NOM!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (1/12/15)

First round of stock loaded. More will be loaded once we receive the rest of our labels. Happy shopping


----------



## Lushen (1/12/15)

Order done 
Now I wait to taste it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/12/15)

Ordered, looking forward to this, something of a legend 'round these parts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

